# Worst car ever



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

What was your worst car ever? mine was a plymouth scamp. I hate scamp, he was horrible, Always ran like crap, looked like sh1t. I was so happy when i crushed scamp. How bout you guys?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm. I never really disliked any of my cars. I guess that if a measure of the worst car is how much time it spends in the shop, I would have to say that it was a tie between my BMW and AMG. Apparently German engineers dont consider reliability an important factor.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Never had a car I owned I really diddnt like.

If I had to pick a most hated car, it would be the Mitsubishi Sigma.

Seems that for years, whenever there was a breakdown on the highway holding people up, it was always a Sigma.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

My worst car ever was a Triumph Dolomite at the beginning of the '80. I remember it breakes so often.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Hmm. I never really disliked any of my cars. I guess that if a measure of the worst car is how much time it spends in the shop, I would have to say that it was a tie between my BMW and AMG. Apparently German engineers dont consider reliability an important factor.


Yeah, if those are you two worst cars thne you're doing ok.
The worst for me was a Pontiac Fiero. Possibly the worst engineering ever done by a major manufacturer.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Chrysler Lebaron, mine was stolen twice in two weeks. not to mention the two holes in the floor boards on either side of the car. In the winter, the floor would become soaked with water the next day, Ice skating rink.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dodge Omni. Horrid car.

Of course, all the cars mentioned so far pale in comparison to almost anything from any of the old Eastern Bloc countries. Here's one example.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^ Is that an amphibious car?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> ^^^ Is that an amphibious car?


No, it's a three wheeler powered by a 2-stroke Jawa motorcycle engine. The Velorex was made in Czechoslovakia, and the body is canvas over a tube frame.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

M_J said:


> The worst for me was a Pontiac Fiero. Possibly the worst engineering ever done by a major manufacturer.


The two cars that I have bought for less than 10K were more reliable than those.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Reliant Robin?


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

worlds worst car nissan cube


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

1986 Ford F-150 4x4 short bed 300 6cyl and a 1996 Ford F-250 XLT 460 V8, Auto, King Cab

I have had a lot of vehicles over the years and these are two of the "NEW" ones that I purchased. Both had about the same about of breakdowns and defects, early on. The 1986 was in the shop, 14 times in less than 15k. The trans.(not good on a Horse hauler) went out on the 1996 at 8k.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

al bundys car from married with children or the car owned by uncle buck....

ive had some **** cars in my day but they were great compared to the above mentioned.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Baby blue 1976 AMC pacer with indian print motif cloth seats, absolute P O S and one of the ugliest cars ever built.

Another ugly car that I loved was my 1970 volkswagon squareback with the fuel injected pancake engine, I beat the absolute crap out of that car and it laughed and came back for more, I loved that car and wish I had another just like it. Chris


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

August West said:


> Baby blue 1976 AMC pacer with indian print motif cloth seats, absolute P O S and one of the ugliest cars ever built.
> 
> Another ugly car that I loved was my 1970 volkswagon squareback with the fuel injected pancake engine, I beat the absolute crap out of that car and it laughed and came back for more, I loved that car and wish I had another just like it. Chris


Yep! I drove a pacecar also. Too much glass to clean. The 258 was a great motor though. You get a lot of power with minimal work.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

In her aged years, I would say it was the Isuzu P'up but she had alot of miles and crappy maintenance ( I was young!), otherwise, she did her job. Sold her for a boxfull of tools and was happy to get it. 

Most of my rides have been "good" and other than cosmetics (upholstery stains, rips, plastic cracking,etc) they hauled me from Pt. A to B. I think I was fortunate. About the only one I "miss" is a Ford F150 that I got in trade. Bought a lot of parts, wanted to fix her up but never had the time or skill/tools. Along came a buyer and offered me a grand, I snatchced it so fast the ink smeared. I would have liked to have taken her into the woods and wrung her out on some back roads. lol.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I owned a yugo, it was my get to work car since my 74 Lincoln con. Was a gas hog... The yugo had an 8gal tank,but the feeder only went down to 3gal.. So I had to fill her up a lot







. The alt was bad so 8 put the battery in the charger every night so I could make it to and from work, but if I ended up getting off late, I would have to drive with the headlights off, only turning them on when cars were around.. Otherwise I wouldn't make it home









LGD


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have had about every thing, but the car that cost me the most money was a GM front wheel drive Buick Century. We lived on a gravel road and I had to have that front end worked on about every 4 months and it was not cheap. The gravel would knock the seal out and then the joint would go out. I traded for a ford and never had another problem as long as we lived there. -- Tex


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

My worst car was my first car; my sisters former Mercury Gran Marquis.

I hate giant cars, though since this was my first car - and I was happy to be driving _anything_ - that wasn't the problem.

The car had a terrible exhaust leak, and you had to drive with the windows (at least the drivers side) or risk asphyxiation.
The headliner was all pealing of, and I had to tack it up wit hthumb tacks to keep it off of my head.
The car had to be started many, many times before it would catch.
Over, and over again...
It also had_ no_ power.
No acceleration, and hills seemed as though they would never be crested.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Mine was a 1979 plymouth wagon. Bad carb, front brakes always locking up. Unreliable


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

The one I hated the most was a '00 daewoo, never broke down on me, but was built for the frame of a 12 year old.

The ugliest was probably my 1990 ford escort in powder blue. Man I loved that car.

And, the most problematic was a 1996 plymouth neon. I delivered pizza's with it, lots and lots of miles on her, rode pretty hard.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i would say that the worst car ever has got to be the G wiz


----------

